# DeWitt Roof Sheild 67



## Lawfarin

Hey guys, just had a quick question. My old neighbor is a professional roofer and i was asking him if he ever heard of Dewitt Roof Sheild 67, He said no and wasn't familar with the product. Anyways I was wondering if any of you know anything about this product and how well it adheres and performs. Any info would be greatly appriciated Thanks -Larry:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy

Why do you ask?

Where are you located? Tell us about yourself. 

Never heard of it nor the manufacturer.

A little research shows it is a water proofing underlayment, sometimes called an ice shield. There is a MSDS and Product Data sheet on their website, however based on the price it's a commodity ice shield like most others on the market. 

If you want the absolute best on the market, look at WR Grace Ice and Water Shield, though it'll cost triple the price listed on the Dewitt website for this product.


----------



## Lawfarin

Sorry, my name is Larry and i live in Lockport Ny, Not in the trades, just a handy man trying to up keep my first home. Last year we did the back half of our roof late in the year because after a big storm we had 3 leaks. We will be finishing the front in the next week or two depending on the weather. Anyways on the back we used GAF Weatherwatch, for our ice and water sheild, I was on craigslist buying a few peices the ridge vent we have ( I want the Vent to go fully across the ridge as it can for aesthetics) So i just desided to make a post seeing if anyone has any left over supplies maybe i could save a buck or two on (coil nails, drip edge, and some plywood to protect the siding and flowerbeds) Some guy replied and had a full roll of this Dewitts, ice and water sheild. I tried to get info on the net and didnt find much. I seen there MSDS on there site and also a chart of this other website of some specs between brands. It looks really comparible to the GAF Weatherwatch we used And I picked the roll up for only $30. My old neighbor who has 15+ years roofing has never heard of this brand, he said when he see's it he should be able to tell me if its junk. I figure if it is i'll be able to get the $30 back out of it or just use it for a shed or my garage down the road. I just wanted to see if any of you guys here have used or even heard of this product or company! Thanks


----------

